# Kies mit oder ohne Kalk



## Mattn (4. Aug. 2017)

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit rauszufinden, ob der Kies den ich habe mit oder ohne Kalk ist? ;-)


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Aug. 2017)

Wieso sollte in Kies Kalk sein?

Wenn du normalen gewaschenen Kies aus der Grube hast sollte da kein Kalk drinnen sein.


----------



## meinereiner (4. Aug. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wieso sollte in Kies Kalk sein?
> 
> Wenn du normalen gewaschenen Kies aus der Grube hast sollte da kein Kalk drinnen sein.



Also so pauschal würde ich das nicht behaupten. Das wird wohl davon abhängen, in welcher Gegend sich das Kiesabbaugebiet befindet.
Hier bei mir ist sicherlich einiges an Kalksteinen drinnen. Wohne ja nicht weit der nördlichen Kalkalpen, und unser Wasser ist sehr kalkhaltig.
Normalerweise wird dir das der Kieslieferant sagen können, wie die Zusammensetzung ist. Zumindest dann, wenn er Kies für Betonwerke liefert.

Servus
Robert


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Robert,

da hast du wohl recht. Von der Seite habe ich das gar nicht gesehen, ich wohne in einem Bundsandsteingebiet bei uns ist der Kies kalkfrei.


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2017)

Mit Säure (Lötwasser) müsste dann ein weißer Schaum entstehen oder in einen kleinen Behälter , mit Wasserverfüllen vorher und nachher den PH Wert messen.


----------



## Mattn (5. Aug. 2017)

Hm ph wert ja das könnte ich machen.
Hab den kies halt noch vom Beet vor dem Haus übrig ... so ein Zierbeet.
Steine waren aus dem Bauhaus


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Saure gibt das schnellste Ergebnis.

Nimmst notfalls einen schönen allseits glatten Stein und legst den dann ein paar Tage in einen Teller mit Essigsäure. So halb/halb wenn du dann nach ein paar Tagen einen unterschied sehen kannst, ist es Kalkstein.....Am besten Essigezens mit 10% Säure.


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2017)

Hab heute mal etwas gesucht.
Es geht hier zwar speziell um Isar-Kies, aber mit grundsätzlichen Informationen über die verschiedenen Gesteinsarten:
http://www.isar-kiesel.de/

Einiges kann man sicherlich schon anhand des Aussehens zuordnen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Mattn (20. Aug. 2017)

dankeschön.
den Test mit dem Essig hab ich übrigens gemacht...
48Std lang in Essigessenz. hat was mit über 20% Säure.
Null Veränderungen am Stein feststellbar


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2017)

Wenn es schäumt dann gleich


----------



## Mattn (20. Aug. 2017)

nö nix Schaum ;-)


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn es schäumt dann gleich


Nicht korrekt.

Bei Essigessenz und Kalkstein bilden sich Blasen welche man sieht und der Kalkstein wird angegriffen. 

Bei hoch konzentrierter Salzsäure schäumt eher. Nur hat die zumeist keiner im Schrank. 
Weiterhin ist es auch da eine Frage des Kalkgehalt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Aug. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei Essigessenz und Kalkstein bilden sich Blasen welche man sieht und der Kalkstein wird angegriffen.


Jepp, aber in der Praxis schwer zu erkennen, vor allem bei einer schwachen Säure auf einem mehr oder weniger rauhen Stein.
Da aber Kalksteine mit Säuren reagieren, müsste der pH-Wert einer Essigsäure-Lösung ja eigentlich langsam ansteigen wenn Kalksteine drin sind. Man könnte also die Essigessenz soweit runter verdünnen, dass der ph-Wert zuverlässig festgestellt werden kann, aber immer noch deutlich sauer ist. Dann Steinchen rein in die Probe, (wenn man einen Granitmörser aus dem Asienshop/Küchenbedarf oder einen guten schweren Hammer, der ein paar Macken bekommen darf, sein eigen nennt, kann man die Steinchen ja ein bisschen zerkleinern, dann geht die Reaktion schneller) und nach einem Tag nochmal messen. So müsste sich das zumindest grob abschätzen lassen.

Eigentlich müsste Kalkies doch auch deutlich weicher sein als Quarzkies und eventuel mit einem Messer ritzbar im Gegensatz zu Quarzkies, oder?


----------

